# Purple armed flower mantis - Creobroter sp



## major vex (Jun 2, 2010)

Purple armed flower mantis adult female

Creobroter (sp unknown) Origin: Thaii


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 2, 2010)

Seriously good pic! thank you!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool pix! what type of camera do you use?


----------



## major vex (Jun 3, 2010)

Mr.Mantid said:


> Cool pix! what type of camera do you use?


Cannon 450D SLR (this picture just taken with the standard lens)


----------



## keri (Jun 3, 2010)

I like her big badonkadonk


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2010)

Great pic


----------



## eur0pein (Jul 13, 2010)

I love that color green


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 13, 2010)

Very colorful! B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 13, 2010)

Arent their wings usually green? I don't think I have seen the brown wings!


----------

